
What Causes Inertia? - mickfaraday
https://demystifyingscience.com/blog/2020/2/25/what-causes-inertia
======
gus_massa
> _he only explanation for what you’re observing, is that all of the other
> atoms in your world, including the atmosphere, sun and stars, are indeed
> exerting some meaningful pull upon the water to resist its relocation._

Note that this is not the mainstream explanation. For more details read
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mach%27s_principle](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mach%27s_principle)

